# insurance for NOS



## tuono (Jan 28, 2004)

Anyone had any luck in getting a quote for NOS (about 50bhps worth) on a Skyline (mine's a '97 GTR33 stage1 with exhaust, airfilter, apexi)
No-one (including A Flux) will even quote
Current cost (without nos) is 'only' £770 with A-Plan so I can't be that bad  Not even a 'silly' quote Nothing, nada, ziltch 
Old...46
Occupation ..teacher (physiotherapy)
Full no claims
No accidents
1x SP30 (Gatso) but hasn't everyone 
'Countryside' post code (CM77)
Garaged
Clifford600
etc etc
I asked A Flux what I needed to do to become 'insurable' but they couldn't / wouldn't help

How do all you with 400bhp+ get insurance?
thanks
PS
The irony is I want NOS so I can decrease the boost (approx 300bhp) and use it as a '50bhp scramble' so the car will be LESS powerful most of the time!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

I thought Flux were the first compay to cover NOS there was a big thing about it. They were supposed to insure the car and then add the NOS as a BHP increase to the motor like any other mod. The more modified the car the cheaper to add NOS. I also belive HIC cover NOS, might be talking the the wrong people at Flux as they have several departments (all colour coded)


----------



## tuono (Jan 28, 2004)

So did I 
They are even the so called 'recommended insurer' of WizaedofNos
Probably is a matter of speaking t o the wrong person, but I can I speak to the right one!  
Why should the same company give out different info depending on whom you speak too


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Don't start me on insurance company's, I think they all have dice of somthing to work things out as they change from day/person etc  I was quoted less money to insure a highly modified 205 1.9 gti than the standard 1.6 gti I had before !!!! work that one out

If you don't mind me asking why not leave the car's boost as it is and keep away from NOS. With a GTR you don't need it or to risk your engine. Anyway if you do get it you'll got to use it and the bottel will be empty, you know it will happen  Also would you be using a controler or just a straight 50BHP shot


----------



## tuono (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes I had planed on used a maximiser (WizardofNOS)
All things being equal I believe (IMHO and I stand to be corrected)
That their would be less stress on the engine since I would be running a lower boost 
eg 380bhp allthe time v 300bhp + ocassional  50bhp shot
That's my whole reason for doing it


----------

